# Great Personal Operatic News For Me. I had to Share this.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I posted my new Youtube video of my Toastmasters educational presentation on Joan Sutherland to her fan club and Aprile Milo watched it and wants to show Richard Bonynge when she visits him this summer. As Streisand would say, I am verklempt! This is my second speech on Joan I posted to Youtube: 



 .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks you very much for sharing S.O.F.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

That is FANTASTIC. Congratulations Seattleoperafan, _ben fatto!_

I love both La Stupenda (of course) and Ms. Millo, whose voice is just a rocket!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> That is FANTASTIC. Congratulations Seattleoperafan, _ben fatto!_
> 
> I love both La Stupenda (of course) and Ms. Millo, whose voice is just a rocket!
> 
> ...


Did you ever hear Aprile live? Yet another star I only enjoyed via recordings. She was one of the few sopranos to take the Eb in the Triumphal Scene in Aida. She is singing in Berlin now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Did you ever hear Aprile live? Yet another star I only enjoyed via recordings. She was one of the few sopranos to take the Eb in the Triumphal Scene in Aida. She is singing in Berlin now.


Are you sure S.O.F, I though she retired a few years back?


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Congratulations! Aprile Millo is very friendly and very active on Facebook


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Did you ever hear Aprile live? Yet another star I only enjoyed via recordings. She was one of the few sopranos to take the Eb in the Triumphal Scene in Aida. She is singing in Berlin now.


Yes, I was fortunate enough to hear her sing Aida at the Met, this would have been around 1986. (One of the advantages around here of being an old fart.) I remember her high pianissimos in O patria mia were fantastic (with none of the apparent register shifts that practically every other soprano has to do), I don't remember if she did the high E-flat or not. The Amneris was the wonderful Grace Bumbry in the Fach she should have stayed in. Their confrontations melted the paint on the scenery they were so hot.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Great job my man.......I gave you your 2nd youtube thumbs up, you got the hand movements going for good visual engagement during lecture

All the best from Joan & Richard to their super fan SOF


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Yes, I was fortunate enough to hear her sing Aida at the Met, this would have been around 1986. (One of the advantages around here of being an old fart.) I remember her high pianissimos in O patria mia were fantastic (with none of the apparent register shifts that practically every other soprano has to do), I don't remember if she did the high E-flat or not. The Amneris was the wonderful Grace Bumbry in the Fach she should have stayed in. Their confrontations melted the paint on the scenery they were so hot.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


I think the Eb was maybe a one time thing. I am so jealous you heard her and Bumbry in Aida. Bumbry was one of the greatest Ameneris's ever. She was a fine soprano but a knockout mezzo!!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

DarkAngel said:


> Great job my man.......I gave you your 2nd youtube thumbs up, you got the hand movements going for good visual engagement during lecture
> 
> All the best from Joan & Richard to their super fan SOF


Thanks for watching!!!!! All the best.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Congratulations! Aprile Millo is very friendly and very active on Facebook


Does she still perform though?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Does she still perform though?


From what I gather she is under contract with one of the opera houses in Berlin.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think the Eb was maybe a one time thing. I am so jealous you heard her and Bumbry in Aida. Bumbry was one of the greatest Ameneris's ever. She was a fine soprano but a knockout mezzo!!!!


Yeah, I could just never get into Bumbry as a soprano. (But then, I also have trouble with Jessye Norman. Don't hate me.) Shirley Verrett, on the other hand, had me thoroughly convinced after hearing her sing "Vieni, t'affretta" from Macbeth.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> Yeah, I could just never get into Bumbry as a soprano. (But then, I also have trouble with Jessye Norman. Don't hate me.) Shirley Verrett, on the other hand, had me thoroughly convinced after hearing her sing "Vieni, t'affretta" from Macbeth.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


Verrett had one of the best Norma's I've heard. She was both beautiful and a vocal freak. I think in some ways she is underrated. She had one of the most beautiful mezzo voices around.... almost in the same illustrious league as Horne. I wished she had partnered with Sutherland some.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Not underrated by me! Verrett was one of the greatest operatic artists of my time - or any time.

I love your description of Sutherland as a Sumo wrestler who excelled at gymnastics. However, I'm glad we never saw her in a mawashi.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Not underrated by me! Verrett was one of the greatest operatic artists of my time - or any time.
> 
> I love your description of Sutherland as a Sumo wrestler who excelled at gymnastics. However, I'm glad we never saw her in a mawashi.


Just the thought....OMG


----------

